# Membership Required to Make Posts on TUG



## luana (Jun 7, 2005)

Exchange Companies are getting some free advertisement on the TUG Boards by posting "glowing" reports of a specific company as well as posting all  the wonderful trades they somehow receive. Let's make TUG "membership required."


----------



## JeffV (Jun 7, 2005)

No one believes them anyway, so who cares.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 7, 2005)

There is no way to accomplish this without a tremendous amount of manual effort to check the TUG Membership records for each and every registration.  That is not going to happen.

Besides anybody can get a membership for only $15 and become a TUG member, so what would you accomplish?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 7, 2005)

On the other hand, if you are saying that people are posting "glowing reports" as though they were users, but in reality you think they are representatives of the exchange company, then this is a dishonest attempt at circumventing our advertising ban rules.  Please report any such posts for investigation.  Just click the little triangle icon in the message.


----------



## Sydney (Jun 8, 2005)

luana said:
			
		

> Let's make TUG "membership required."


Let's not.


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 8, 2005)

Sydney said:
			
		

> Let's not.


Agreed ,There won't be anymore Why don't you pay $15 for membership threads.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 8, 2005)

From time to time these things happen and sometimes things even get ugly- though I did have somewhat of a good time with the Basil Jones attempt a few years back.


----------

